# New 'horse'!



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Awwwww!! So cute!!!

I LOVE the white marking on his nose!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

adorable!

There are so many babies on this forum now!


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

I am sooo excited to get him. 
She thinks he'll mature to 31"


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

aaawww so cute...little fuzzball lol


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I am so stealing it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Very cute! Looks like it needs a good set of clippers


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't waittt.
What color would you say he is?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He-he... How big is this giant?


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

He's 27" :lol: 
He is supposed to have blue eyes. :shock: 
yay!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ha ha ha I can't even see the eyes because hes so fuzzy ha ha ha. If he comes up missing don't look at me ha ha ha


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, I'll look at you allright


----------



## DressageOrBust (Apr 15, 2007)

OMGosh! How CUTE! I just wanna squeeze him!


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

He's the CUTEST little thing I have ever seen!!!
You jsut want to pick him up squealing gibberish at him!! LOL


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Very cute. I just want to cuddle with him!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Umm. Something looks wrong with his eyes.


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol..um..thanks?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

He's cute but his jaw doesn't line up...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

> Umm. Something looks wrong with his eyes.


it could just be because he is a day old in some pics and he could just be adjusting to the light outside.
Just a guess though


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

Yepp =)


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

He is precious. So cute. I love babies.


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

Haha.
He'll be my first baby.


----------

